# Titanic: On this day 1912



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

Some interesting facts about the Titanic on the anniversary of it's sinking in 2012. Would binoculars have helped I wonder (see fact number 22)? As I understand it the iceberg was virtually invisible due to the lack of waves breaking against it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travelnews/10765766/Titanic-40-fascinating-facts.html


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Take a bit of time to scan over the horizon... side to side... up and down. The naked eye can see so much at a whole picture in a moment. 

I think any lookout is looking for a ship... with lights. Something that is motionless.... might be very small and or might be the black side of an iceberg. Possibly a mass of ice might be seen better from the bridge... blocking stars above the horizon. Lookouts from the higher crow's nest may now have seen the ice below the horizon. Possibly the lookouts may have been looking small ice, but not to a big berg. 

I just don't feel that glasses would have made any difference.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

A pity no mention was made of the Engineers and Electricians. In the 'big' anniversary year itself the IMarEST's Guild of Benevolence (as evolved from the Daily Chronicle's fund for her engineers' dependents) reported that there was no longer a beneficiary with a link to Titanic. The following year they corrected that to say that there did remain a single beneficiary still directly associated with her. I don't now if that continues.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I've mentioned this before 

http://josephbellengineer.wordpress.com/2014/03/05/appeal-success-for-joseph-bell-farlam-memorial/

- I hope to attend the rededication, the book "From Tarn to Titanic" which raised funds for this worthy venture is also worth a read.


----------

